# Da Deffwingz; my Imperial orks



## Lord_Murdock

Yep, this is my excuse to ally my orks with my guardsmen :biggrin:

Anyway... some of you may have already seen Kommanda O'Sullivan here (my warboss)










Here's Big Mac (my Big Mek)



















Here's a nob, a big shoota, and some boyz:










And finally, my trukk (a looted Rhino/ Immolator. If you look closely, you can see the weld line where the "two" tanks meet)



















When I bought the Exorcist for the pipe organ (for my guard), I still had an immolator left over. From that, I made the Trukk.

Anyway, what do you think? Comments are appreciated.


----------



## Rahmiel

Really awesome idea, but being a SoB player i hate seeing an Immolater put to death, but still really sweet job.


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Rahmiel said:


> but being a SoB player i hate seeing an Immolater put to death


lol, ya, I've gotten _that_ response a couple times from people at my GW.:laugh:

Anyway, I can't believe I forgot these guys! here's Kernal Klaw and his other Meganob buddies:










Lootas coming soon!


----------



## Digg40k

I absolutely love them all. Good job mate, have some rep!


----------



## maomolin

I like the warboss (having been a tau player, i can appreciate it more now that I play orks....)

Waaagh! for the emperor? Den dat mean no Waaagh Tuska-fun...:shok:


----------



## Viscount Vash

Nice stuff,
I always used to love the old style Blood Axes with thier fascination for all things Imperial so its nice to see that sort of thing again.

Good job on the cut n shut rhino as well.


----------



## Chaosftw

Yes, Great idea, Great paint job, and Very well executed! Keep 'em Coming!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## The Wraithlord

Nice work on all of it but what really stands out to me is the rhino. I just love the fact that it is painted in different colours as is really shows off the Ork way of looting enemy vehicles. Great stuff.


----------



## Damned Fist

I love the hats!k: I'll have to reference them later for a few "looted" ideas for my green skins:wink:


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Here's another nob and "big shoota" ('eavy bolta?) with a couple more boyz:










Here's some of the Lootas I promised:










And some more (I apologize, these one's aren't painted yet...)










And at last, My Earthshaker Lootas! These guys give the term "heavy weapon team" a whole new meaning... :laugh:



















Anyway, thanks for the comments so far! I really appreciate them!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Lol!!! That Earthshaka is hysterical. I love the eyes on the Ork with the big ass gun barrel on his back, just sweet.


----------



## Death 0F Angels

great army. the earth shaker is pricless.


----------



## HorusReborn

great kit bashing man! I always loved those old style orks with the commisar hats! These look like alot of fun to play against!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Against? They're fun to play _with_ too! :laugh:

Anyway, I finally got all the bitz I was waiting for from eBay, so I decided to build my battlewagon and get pics up here ASAP!

So, without further ado, my Battlewagon:










As always, C&C are appreciated!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Well, I've now finished painting my Battlewagon!



















And, I gave my Warboss a new gun. The old one was just too small, not killy enough, and was actually just a pair of antennas. :laugh:










I've also decided that this guy needs an Attack Squig, so expect a "Chainsaw Drone" sometime in the near future.

Oh yes, and thanks for all the comments thus far everyone!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

This thread is in my sig, so I'm keeping it updated!

Anyway, here's my new (old) Big Mek w/ a Shokk Attack gun:




























And here's my warboss with his new attack "squig:"










My next project will be a Chimera to Trukk conversion, so stay tuned!

As always, C&C are appreciated.


----------



## Trandoshanjake

Fantastically done, have some rep, my fine sir!


----------



## DeathKlokk

Wow this takes me back to the days I used to have my Bloodaxe Blitzkrieg army. it was all Orcs converted with lasguns and IG gear and used the IG rules. I loved them and played in two GTs with them (even got some shots into the White Dwarf!). Alas, I sold them...::sigh:: Still look at the pics of them from time to time.

Love this army, great ideas.

"Fer Da Empura!!!!"


----------



## Red Orc

:we're not worthy emoticon:

They're both awesome and hilarious at the same time. If my orcs were a tenth as good as this, I'd be very happy with them (the painting, but also the conversion work).

Thank you for sharing your (twisted!) genius with us... I really do feel priviliged to have seen these.

:feverishly working out how many ideas he can loot cyclops:


----------



## dirty-dog-

if you need any help with how to do that chimera, i can give a few tips and pointers.

but anyway, these guys are ingenius, and i love the warboss with battlesuit and chainsaw drone, infact i might steal that idea, its a bloody cheap way ov makin a attack squiq


----------



## Sniper

wow thats one crazy battlewagon mate and the earthshaker is really funny. it just radiates orky "geniuz":grin:

Sniper


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Instead of posting a bunch of smaller updates, I thought I'd just wait and post this somewhat larger one...

First, here's my Chimera-trukk:



















I've decided that the Big Choppa it has where the multi-laser was is going to be a counts-as wreckin' ball. A counts as wreckin' ball that took out a chaos defiler a few days ago! :biggrin:

Anyway, here's my Shokk Mek's ammo runt:










And here is my first full squad of Lootas:










As of right now, I can manage to cobble together an 1100 point army with what I have:










Thanks for the comments so far everyone! I always like to hear what other people think of my work.

C&C are always appreciated, and in case you were wondering, my next project will be an open-topped battlewagon made out of a Blood Angels' Land Raider (red paint job, lol).


----------



## Boss Luwee

I love them all, and may loot that rhino trukk hehe.:biggrin:
Keep up the leet work!


----------



## Baalirock

These guys are beyond fantastic! I will definitely be liberating some of your ideas when I build my looted wagon. + Rep from me. :mrgreen:


----------



## cco12

Looks great man! I have a bit of a request for you. At some point in the name of all things ork, I'd like to see a deth kopta squad from you, be creative though! Surprise us with something unbelievably orky. Not trying to bully you into it but You might find it fun.


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks everyone! A looted wagon is nearing completion, so expect it soon!

I think I will make a few deffcoptas. Yes... how do orks mounted on destroyer bodies sound? lol

However, those will have to wait until I finish my 1500 point army... but that's only a few tanks and a couple meganobz away!


----------



## Nuzzground

Wow... i must say yer army is amazing... I wish I could produce something like this magnitude of work. Where do you get ideas from? Do they just pop into your head or do you get them from someplace? :shok:
Anyway nice army.k:


----------



## Nuzzground

for the deffcoptas I have a few ideas. Each should be different as that is your way. (No two orks do the same thing) I suggest that one should be on a eldar jet bike that has been mounted with a helicopter propeler as "dem puny pointy ears stuff is too hard to work wif". Another should be on a space marine jet bike from the good old days to stick with that rouge trader feel you have going. Another in a Tau Piranha. These are just ideas but I`m sure you you have lots of your own so enjoy your modeling and good work on Da Deffwingz.


----------



## Exodus

Love the earth shaker prisless:biggrin:
also the diffrent colours for different parts on the battel waggon rocksk:


----------



## dotalchemy

Those are possibly the Orkiest things I've seen.

Grand job, some fine modelling.


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks everyone!

Well, here's the Land Raider Battlewagon I promised:




























And the grot rigger:










And I also finished another meganob:










As of right now, these are all my mega armoured units, who will ride in the Landraider. I figure an AV14 vehicle with a red paintjob should get them into the front lines quickly enough:










Expect a looted hammerhead soon!

C&C are always welcome!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Ok, I lied... it's a Basilisk, not a hammerhead :biggrin:

Anyway, here it is:





































The hammerhead is coming though, as is a fifth (and final) meganob and a 1500 point army pic.

Comments are appreciated!


----------



## dirty-dog-

wow that basilisk looks awsome, definitly like the wheel additions and the blasted out barrel. 

good work there, definitly like it alot.


----------



## Chaosftw

Looking Great Murdock, Really liking the Looted suit.

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Awesome Love the warboss in tau suit as well as your lootas + rep !


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks!

Wow, I haven't updated this in a while, lol. Ok, well here's some more orky stuff (lots of pics, be warned!):

First of all, there's my latest Trukk: Da Razurbakk.




























Just thought I'd change things up a bit and make the orks sit in the front for once. :laugh:

These are my first 5 nobs. Another 5 will eventually join them, although that's still sometime in the far future.



















And last but certainly not least, here's Lord Kommanda Makariork (like Macharius, only orkier). He's a combination of about 5 other warbosses I've seen on the internet over time, lol:





































He's pretty big.

Well that's all the latest stuff. As always, C&C are appreciated!


----------



## Azwraith

that warboss is awesome! did you greenstuff the cloak if so.. = top notch!


----------



## TheKingElessar

Don' get me wrong, yur stuff is gud dere, but yur looted tanks, dey is more intakt dan I was 'spectin - dats jus not rite, yur meant ta smash yur way in ta da krew befor yoo stik on da noo gunz and gubbinz. Makes dat Lamb Rader look ded 'oomie, sted of proper Orky like. Still nice wurk tho. :mrgreen:

:king:


----------



## Azwraith

but den deez stoopid gitz orkiez like dem dum 'oomies and dun fight wid dem? not smash'em brainz in like dem propah orkiez do day is sissy orks not boyz like we iz.

Da'Funda is nun 'appy cuz Bad Moonz is Smartah.


----------



## Damned Fist

I haven't check this log out in a while. You've made some very good progress and the originality just continues to flow from you. Good work:victory:


----------



## Micklez

:headbutt:

You sir, are an Ork

there is no way that a human can create such Orkyness. Theres are absolutally amazing. I dont care if the 'heavy weapons team' is or isnt illegal, rule of cool overwrites. I would say best of luck with the rest of your army, but you in no way need it.

I take my hat off to you sir

P.S. can we get a smiley for that???


----------



## AM.

Great topic man. Keep them coming.


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks everyone!

To answer your question, yes, the Warboss' cloak is made of green stuff. A lot of green stuff. 

Anyway, upon looking back at all my posts, I've realized all my pictures are of tanks and elite units. Well, here's a pic of all da boyz (three squads of 12, for my three trukks)










I just did the bases on them all today. :victory: It took a while. I still have to do the bases on my lootas and nobz though, but when they're finished I'll post up that full army pic I promised a while back.

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Ok, so here are all my orks!










Lootas:










Nobz and Warboss:










Meganobz, Warboss, and battlewagon:










"Us Deffwingz is not like dem ova' Orkz. Dey all run an' charge an' get shot up, but we'ze diff'rent. We 'ave whot I likes ter call "Stratajee," see? We 'ave tanks an' big guns ter crush dem 'umies (an' dem Kaos boyz, an' ova' Orks, an' dem little blue fellers whot makes us dese snazzy battlesuits) from a distance, den da boyz can drive up an' finish dem off! Dey neva' see it kommin, dakkadakkadakka!"
- Kommanda O'Sullivan, Deffwingz 1st Kompany

To those questioning the orkiness of my orks, that should answer your questions. :grin: lol

Anyways, that's just over 1500 points of orks in total. I'm not really sure what's next for them, maybe a battlewagon or some more nobz, but whatever it is I'll post pics whenever it's done.

C&C are always appreciated.


----------



## TheKingElessar

If heresy had a Best Army competition, right now, you'd get my vote. +Rep for being cooler than Ice T in the Antarctic. In winter. :grin:


----------



## Bubblematrix

Really nice job, I like the idea and the execution is even better.

I wish my Eldar would start to look as nice


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks!

Well, it looks like Big Mak the Big Mek has returned from his vacation, because I've finally got some new stuff! :laugh:

First, I really didn't like the turret on da Razurbakk, so I changed it. Thanks to all those forgeworld Leman Russes I got, I now have a lot of random Leman Russ Bitz lying around. So, here it is:



















Now for the new stuff, Da 'Ammer 'Ead battlewagon! It was quite a bit of work, but I think it turned out rather well. I got the idea from the big Tree-Chopper vehicle in the newest Indiana Jones movie. I really didn't know what it would look like when completed, I just sort of made it up as I went along.

Anyway, here are a few pics of all the sides. I'll post more once it's painted.





































C&C are appreciated, and I'll try to have the new battlewagon painted by Saturday (there's an apocalypse battle at my FLGS, and I plan on using it).


----------



## DaafiejjXD

I now declare you....:"Orkimedes", you've made so much suits, weapons and tanks(trukks whatever) that i really know no one who rivals, you're ....errrr orkish inventin skills, anyway, your army is great!!!
+ rep


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks!

Here it is!














































Here's a size comparison between the 'Ammer 'Ead, a Baneblade, and a cadian guardsman:










It's pretty big. Now I'll just have to see how it does in battle...

Well, I'm 5 nobz and a meganob away from my 2000 point army, so They will probably be my next project.

C&C are always appreciated! :victory:


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Ok, I lied.  With the left over battlewagon/hammerhead bits from Da 'Ammer 'Ead and a random Leman Russ chassis I had, I managed to cobble together another looted tank. Actually I'm quite surprised it turned out as well as it did... not bad for one day's work!

Anyway this is it:




































The newly promoted Kap'n Krunch surveys the battlefield with his snazzy new 3-D glasses, looking for some poor fool to fire upon with what was once a Railgun...

lol I do have those nobz I mentioned earlier though. They'll be finished sometime soon, and then "Da Senate" (my Nob squad) will be complete.

As always, C&C are appreciated!


----------



## TheKingElessar

Nice, as usual!


----------



## Masito

mate your conversions are ace! very original works all over, and that warboss, Makariork, is fricking awesome!

+rep for being more orkie than deeze boyz!


----------



## umlaut31

Okay, you really just made me want to pick up and put a brush to my orks of old...

You're an inspiration and a credit to greenskins everywhere! I mean.. having an Ork called O'Sullivan!? And pulling it off!? +Rep!!1 haha :biggrin:


----------



## dirty-dog-

wow, these guys have turned out great, definitly plus rep from me mate, excellent job. both painting and converting


----------



## Chocobuncle

You I name you Gork god of all Orks


----------



## Iron Angel

This is all just downright orky. +rep for pure awesome


----------



## DaafiejjXD

that last looted tank.....wouldnt it fall over every time it fires???
XD really great man, the best ork army i've ever seen, and you know how much I like looting.....even though i'm an imperial, it doesn't say I can't loot.
anyways, keep it on! its awesome!
Greetz daafiejj


----------



## Winterous

DUDE!
This is fantastic!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks everyone!

Well, it's finally gotten to that point that I can't use everything I've made in a 2000 point battle anymore. I did use most of it in a battle the other day though, and I must say that even compared to my big AV14 deffrolla battlewagons, my considerably smaller looted wagons were the MVPs. That's not to say that the battlewagons didn't cause some considerable damage though :grin:.

Anyway, I finished my nobz! Here are the final five:










The one in the middle is my "Chaplork" (Chaplain), with a "Krozius" (WAAAGH! Banner).

So my nobz are now complete. I think my next project will be either another "trukk" o' boyz, or the "Stompalith." Oh boy, that'll be fun to make...

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## TheKingElessar

...Stompalith...:shok:


----------



## Winterous

I like the Scorcha dude, he looks very grumpy!


----------



## DaafiejjXD

stompalith....a monolith made stompa.....good idea(as usual)
P.S. id like to see another looted wagon, an eldar falcon on trakks and wheelz perhaps


----------



## King Diablo

P.P.S. I'd like to see a flying contraption of somesort. A leman russ with wings and propeller.


----------



## Varakir

woah.

The theme for your army is so strong throughout all of your units, and the execution is even better. As many have already said, it's just so damn ...orky :biggrin:

seconded for flying units!


----------



## Valanehtar

All of these models are just awesome....but the earthshaker (eartshaka?) lootas take the cake. I keep cracking up every time I look at them and picturing how badly that would go for them in an actual battle. lol

Great job, man,


----------



## The Odd One

Well your Chaplork looks great. Keep it up, and please do a Stompalith!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks everyone!

Hm, a flying Leman Russ? That's possible, lol you never know, a Fighta Bomba might be somewhere in the Deffwingz' future! :biggrin:

Just a minor update here, but the Landraidork now has a deffrolla, and is therefore finally a true battlewagon!










As for the Stompalith... well, I have the Monolith I'll be using, and a Devilfish, and I just got a Stompa on eBay (25% savings, nice!), and I'll be getting a Rhino tomorrow. When I finally have everything I need, the project will begin!

Fer da Emperork! (Hm, another project perhaps? Ghazkhull? ) C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Winterous

That is one MANLY Battlewagon.
Nice


----------



## rokar4life

I'm sorry, but do you mind if I umm... "borrow" the earthshaker loota's idea?


----------



## Winterous

rokar4life said:


> I'm sorry, but do you mind if I umm... "borrow" the earthshaker loota's idea?


It's a cool idea, but it's far too impractical to use in game.
You COULD however, cut the barrel in 3, front, back, and largest section the middle, and magnetise all the parts together 
That way, you could use them in-game properly, and chuck the barrel on for lulz when you want.


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks!

lol ya, the Earthshaka is kind of hard to field sometimes just because it takes up so much space. Still, I always find some way of putting it where it's needed so it's really not so impractical that it can't be used. 

If anyone wants to use any of my ideas, go right ahead. They wouldn't be up here if I didn't want anyone else to use them. k:

Anyway, I started my Stompalith yesterday, so here's where I'm at now:




























I've got the main body pretty much done, I just have to position the devilfish a bit better (it's not glued on yet). There will also be an Ork Kaptin at the top, beside the ion-kannon Gaze of Mork (it'll be a Mek's Stompa eventually). The devilfish's drones will each have a Suppa Rokkit too.

The actual Stompa kit is still in the mail though, so I'll give it arms and legs when that arrives. C&C are appreciated!


----------



## dirty-dog-

wow mate, thats awsome, why not give it trakks for legs? would suit some massive baneblade sized trakks, to support all that weight.


----------



## Varakir

Lord_Murdock said:


> The actual Stompa kit is still in the mail though, so I'll give it arms and legs when that arrives. C&C are appreciated!


It looks utterly rediculous, you are a genius :grin:

If i ever start another army it'll definitely be orks, and if they turn out even a tenth as good as this i'll be beaming.



> wow mate, thats awsome, why not give it trakks for legs? would suit some massive baneblade sized trakks, to support all that weight.


I agree the tracks would be a _sensible_ idea............but there is not much sensible going on with the rest of the army.

Also it wouldn't be very 'stompy' without feet


----------



## Winterous

BWAHAHAHAHHAH!
That's the most ridiculous jigsaw-puzzle of vehicles I've ever seen!
Nice work, it'll be awesome


----------



## Munky

Firstly a thankyou this thread has made me laugh at how damn orky you can make absolutely anything look! amazing!
Secondly ..........Stompalith absolute genius I cant wait!

+rep


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks!

A minor update for the Stompalith today, I've added a few more things. It has shoulders now, and a belly-kannon in case I feel like ever using it as a Kustom Stompa instead of the Mek variety. Actually, I guess there are enough wires leading to it that it could still be called a "Power Shield Jenerata" when it is a Mek Stompa, so it seems to work out well :grin:. Here are some pics:




























The Stompa kit still hasn't arrived though, so no arms/legs yet. I hope it arrives soon though, I'm running out of random tank halves to glue on! Tsk, if only I was rich I'd give it a pair of Chimeras for feet...

Anyway, C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Winterous

Baha, that's cool as!
I love it when parts of it are still painted from their previous incarnation XD


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Winterous said:


> I love it when parts of it are still painted from their previous incarnation XD


lol ya, that Leman Russ Chassis was on my work bench for a while. It was only a matter of time before my orks found a use for it... 

Well, the Stompa still hasn't come in, so the Stompalith doesn't look much different as of right now. Now that I've found the rules for the Kustom Stompa though, I've decided that that's what it's going to be. 970 points of pure looted orkyness! What was once the Gauss Flux Arc makes a good Deff Arsenal lol.

Anyway, I did get a venerable dreadnought from eBay, so here's what I made it into:



















Yep, that's the Emperork! My counts-as Ghazkhull. It's about time my orks found themselves a special character :grin:.

I hope that Stompa arrives soon... C&C are appreciated!


----------



## Winterous

Lord_Murdock said:


> Yep, that's the Emperork! My counts-as Ghazkhull. It's about time my orks found themselves a special character :grin:.
> 
> I hope that Stompa arrives soon... C&C are appreciated!


THAT is Ghazkhull????


----------



## omgitsduane

My absolute favourite piece is the rhino with the wheels just fixed into the side of the hull... frigging brilliant!


----------



## shaantitus

Holy shit this stuff is awesome. Takes me back to the days of 'Waaaagh the orks' and 'Ere We Go'. I read this and i get the giggles . This stuff is brilliant. No restraint and "lotz a tinkin like a Ork'. Stompalith. Very cool. I did not believe that tau vehicles could be orkified but you sir have achieved it. The emperork is a very nice model and does Ghazkull more than justice. I will again repeat what others have said. Lootas with an earthshaker. WAY COOL.
Rep + and i will come back and give you more. If this isn't repworthy then nothing is.

I am a personal fan of the blood axes as i played them in epic 19 years ago.


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks!

Ya, I actually got a lot of inspiration from those old books. I liked how there were unique models for each clan, and I especially liked the Blood Axe nob in the commissar coat (the one who became Kommanda O'Sullivan in my army ). I guess that's sort of the one model who inspired me to start an ork army, lol.

Anyway, I've finished the Emperork! Here he is:





































My Warbosses just get bigger and bigger :grin:.

It seems that my orks have looted a lot of Ultramarines stuff, but oddly enough they've never actually faced an Ultramarines army in battle... Hm, but I'm sure it'll happen eventually.

With the Emperork done and the Stompalith well on its way, Da Deffwingz will be quite a force to be reckoned with on the battlefield! I think I'll make a Skullhamma sometime too. 

Anyway, C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Winterous

WOW!

Is that little guy in the red coat a Warboss too?
Or is he just a foothold :biggrin:


----------



## Lord_Murdock

lol No, the redcoat isn't a warboss. He's just there for a size comparison.

Well, I have now finished building the stompalith! Here it is:



















Just so you know, that chainsaw arm isn't actually glued on yet (all the little wires are easier to paint if the arm isn't attached). It's just sitting there, so if it's in sort of an odd place that's why.

So now I have the regular stompa's body left over, so I think I'll just buy the arms, smokestacks, and feet on eBay for cheap and make a second stompa! Then I'll only be one away from a Stompa Mob...

Anyway, C&C are always appreciated, and there'll be more pics when it's painted.


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Ok everyone, it's finished! Here's the Stompalith:










Da Kaptin with his trusty "Gaze O' Da Emperork"









And some of the grot repair krew:


















Here are all my orky tanks so far:










They're so colourful...

With that I have about 4000 points of orks, so they've almost caught up to my guard army! Hm, I'm not sure what I'll make next for them though. Maybe a Fighta Bomba or another trukk of boyz. 

Anyway, C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Winterous

That's wicked man, the most strangely coloured Monolith ever.


----------



## King Diablo

very colourful stompa! I like what you have done with the monolith.


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks!

Ya, the monolith's colour scheme is my friend's, and I'm really not sure why he chose Dark-Angels Green. 

Anyway, I mentioned earlier that I might make a Skullhamma. Well, after some searching on eBay I found a Baneblade at a good price, and a whole bunch of other bits (which I have yet to receive). So I've started on the Skullhamma, and here's what I have so far:





































As I said, it's still missing a lot, like smokestacks, a kaptin, and a number of improvements to the main gun. I'll post more pics when it's completed though.

C&C are appreciated!


----------



## Death Shroud

Stompalith!?! Genius!:biggrin:


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks!

Well, I just primed the Skullhamma today, so you can expect painted pictures sometime soon. Here are a few pics of it before it was primed:














































I've been told that I went a bit overkill on the smokestacks, but my response to that was that these are orks! There is no such thing as overkill, especially with something as orky as smokestacks!

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Winterous

Lord_Murdock said:


> I've been told that I went a bit overkill on the smokestacks, but my response to that was that these are orks! There is no such thing as overkill, especially with something as orky as smokestacks!
> 
> C&C are always appreciated!


As Orky and pointless as smokestacks.
I mean come on, like Orks even know what they're for!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Hm, yes, now that you mention it, those smokestacks jutting out from the side couldn't even possibly be used for anything... lol oh well, it's an ork vehicle!

Well, it took a little longer to paint than I had thought, but it's done now. Here's da Skullhamma "Behemoth" (original Imperial name, the orks just didn't bother changing it).













































I thought I'd change things up a little and give Kommodore Sixteefor (The Kaptin) different shoulder pads this time. Just a pointless fact.

I also entered the Stompalith in a tank conversion contest for "Tanksgiving" and it won, so I got a tank of my choice as a prize! :shok: Not bad... that means that there's another trukkload o' boyz on the way. I also got a badge for extraordinarily bad dice rolling... about time someone recognizes my talent!

Anyway, another squad of 12 boyz and their trukk (a hellhound this time) are on their way. C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## edd_thereaper

amazing work overall, the amount of orky conversion is breathtaking

+ rep

cheers

edd


----------



## The Fallen

This IS the coolest army ive ever seen! 

That Earthshaker Lootas conversion, although simple, is the best conversion i've seen. Really gave me a good chuckle :grin:


----------



## Varakir

Lord_Murdock said:


> I also entered the Stompalith in a tank conversion contest for "Tanksgiving" and it won, so I got a tank of my choice as a prize! :shok:


Congrats! Stompalith is in every way a prize winning piece, well deserved.

To be honest though i'd have just given you the new tank before the competition even started, just to see what you made with it 

*looks forward to hellhound*


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks everyone!

Well, here's the newest addition to my orky armoured column:





































I also made 10 shoota boyz, a nob, and a big shoota boy, but they aren't quite as interesting as their trukk. I'll have completed pics of them all up here soon, probably within the next couple weeks.

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Ok, here's the newest squad o' boyz and their trukk!









^Spare tire




























And some of the orks. I haven't finished the bases yet, but the orks themselves are done.









Well, there they are. C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## LTP

thats just so cool  have some rep.


----------



## Earthbeard

Just been from start to finish and this is fantastic a lot opf pictures have been saved to my "damn that's good" folder.


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks!

Well, small update today, but I finished the bases on that squad of orks. Here they are:










I also added a couple exhaust pipes to the side of the tank.

I am currently working on another KFF big mek (in case I ever need two. In reality, I just made him out of random bits I had...), and I have a fifth meganob and another WAAAGH! banner nob (for my next squad of nobs) primed and ready for painting as well.

C&C are always appreciated, and I'll be posting a full army pic whenever I get my Stompalith out of the GW display case. :laugh:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Don't know how I missed this thread, but I just spent a good while laughing at your ingenuity and sheer orkiness. Deranged but brilliant work. Well done


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks!

Ok, so here are the newest additions to my ork army:



























Meganobz!

I tried to base the Big Mek on the Big Mek from the first bunch of Dawn of War games, with the apron, the welding mask, and the KFF, and in case you can't really see in the pictures he's pretty chubby as well. He was literally made out of a spare ork boy body, some green stuff, and whatever happened to be on my workbench. :laugh:

I think I'll make a battery of kannons next, because thanks to the Stompa kit and eBay, I have lots of random grots that would make excellent kannon fodder-- um, "krew."

Anyway, C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Okay, well here's that full army pic I promised:










I never really realized just how much this army has grown because it is always stored away in carrying cases and boxes, and I never set it all up like this. It hardly even fits into one picture now... 

Anyway, I'll have those kannons primed by the end of the weekend, and I've decided that I'll do one more major ork project before working on my guard army again. So... any suggestions?

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## MyI)arkness

Those are some rugged imperial guard, arent their weapons abit too big? xD


----------



## Blammer

This is pure genius :laugh:. + rep


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Maybe you could do a Valkyrie/Deffkopta Conversion? Would look pretty epic if you pulled it off. Here, Have Maximum Positive Rep.


----------



## BearsofLeon

Hello, I just registered to post on this forum! I think that you should do a deffkopta/truck/valkyrie Fighta Bomba comversion!

p.s. Is that a Lego Piece in the Hellhound trukk?


----------



## cain the betrayer

greath job i like the earthshaker the most keep it going rep+


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks everyone!



BearsofLeon said:


> I think that you should do a deffkopta/truck/valkyrie Fighta Bomba comversion!


Ya, I was thinking of doing something like that. Not sure when I'll get around to it, but it will be done sometime! I have a few ideas for it already.



BearsofLeon said:


> p.s. Is that a Lego Piece in the Hellhound trukk?


lol yes, the gears are Lego. :laugh:

Another project I plan on doing is another Landraider battlewagon, except this one will be a gunwagon with a killkannon and some rokkits. Again though, it may be a while until I make that, because I do want to work on my guard a bit more still, and I am starting a Tau army as well. In the past few months I have more than doubled my ork army, so I think I'll slow down with them for a while.

Thanks for all the feedback though! C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## BearsofLeon

Lego's are awesome. Thanks for responding! I am not used to it. The land raider idea is great! Great job....!!!!! DDD


----------



## liforrevenge

Where did you get their commissar-hats? I absolutely love them.


----------



## dirty-dog-

your force looks a lil like myn, lots of vehicles and lots of orks, and im loving the customization on the tanks. lookin great


----------



## Kale Hellas

I bow to your pure orky know whats, those are the most awesome conversions i have seen


----------



## Skarshak

Excellent work... keep it up


----------



## DestroyerHive

Those are some really sick Ork Guard my friend... + Rep for you!


----------



## Gaunts ghosts

being a guard and Tau player i... cant say much other than WHY?!!!??? Waagh for the emperor doesnt have a nice ring to it either but still..... WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! for the emperor.


----------



## shaantitus

Glad this thread cropped up again. I allways thought you deserved more rep for all the stupendous work.


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks everyone! lol it's been over a month, but it's neat to see that people still find my project logs! :laugh:



Gaunts ghosts said:


> being a guard and Tau player i... cant say much other than WHY?!!!???


lol Well, I might be able to answer that question. I was originally (and still am) an IG player, and I found that I always had lots of bitz left over from my tanks and troops etc. I wanted a way to get rid of some of them, but I couldn't really make anything 'imperial' out of them, so I decided to make a Blood Axe themed ork army. However, I didn't really like the whole 'sneaky' aspect of the blood axes, so I decided that a nice, loud, rickety orky armoured kompany would suit my liking a bit more. Thus, the Deffwingz were born. At about the same time, my friend started playing Tau, so as a bit of a joke I bought lots of tau stuff for my orks to 'improve' (you'll notice there's a lot of Farsight Enclave colours in my ork army, lol). Actually, that also inspired me to create my own tau army (the blue and yellow scheme), although I haven't really worked on them lately. 

And that's the life story of my orks, study it well. lol 

Anyway, as far as new projects go, I don't really have any. After obsessively working on my orks for a few months, I've decided it's time to work on my guard again (it's the mordian project log that pops up here from time to time, although I'm working more with vostroyans and cadians now. In case you want to see what I've been working on recently). That's not to say I'm shelving my orks for good though, I'll continue to make more of them sometime in the foreseeable future (I have every intention of making that other battlewagon!).

Well, that's my speech for today lol. Thanks for all the comments, I appreciate it, and I'll be sure to keep this log updated when I start work on my orks again. :victory:


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Excellent conversions. I hate orks but, I just have to love the fact that if they THINK it will work, it friggin does.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Us orkses needs tah watch out fer one anuvver. Dese is badasses. Top marks. 'ave some rep from me personal stash.


----------



## hlaine.larkin

wow! i love your guys, massive inspiration for my list i especially like your lootas, loads of ideas in here!


----------



## hlaine.larkin

Also, are you using gnoblars as grots?


----------



## Winterous

hlaine.larkin said:


> wow! i love your guys, massive inspiration for my list i especially like your lootas, loads of ideas in here!


Just so you know, that was a 4 1/2 month necro 
Before you post on a thread that hasn't been recently updated, it's best to check the date of the last post


----------



## Grins1878

Just stunning mate  I don't think there's a model i dislike here, they're all superb 

Big Rep


----------



## hlaine.larkin

Winterous said:


> Just so you know, that was a 4 1/2 month necro
> Before you post on a thread that hasn't been recently updated, it's best to check the date of the last post


I did check  i figured that more people should see this


----------



## SGMAlice

hlaine.larkin said:


> I did check  i figured that more people should see this


I agree, More people should see this, the OP's work is stunning.
But that is not the way to go about it.
Browse the thread, give Rep where you feel necessary but before you Necro it, PM the OP and ask if he has any Updates or WIP's to post to bring the thread back to the top.
A much more reasonable, not to mention less annoying, way of going about it.

SGMAlice


----------



## hlaine.larkin

sorry about that  i'm a bit new around here my apologies


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks everyone!

Hey, it's alright, he checked with me if that counts for anything... lol

As far as updates go, I've finally gotten tired of working on my Guard and I've decided to make another superheavy for my orks, a Kustom Battlefortress from IA Apocalypse 2. That will be my next project, and I hope to get started on it soon.

And no, the grots are just grots. Mostly the ones from the stompa kit.


----------



## Lord_Murdock

All right, it's the moment we've all been waiting for! Or, at least I have anyway.

Presenting my kustom battlefortress:









The main body









The cockpit and 'deffspinna.' The boarding plank at the back of the cockpit connects to the front of the leman russ chassis, and the deffspinna goes out the front of the landraider. In case you were wondering.

Originally it was just going to be a bunch of tanks stacked on top of eachother (like a wedding cake, hence my early nickname for it), but it quickly evolved into something else when I started building it (as my projects often do).

I just primed it yesterday, so today I'll start painting. Stay tuned!

Oh, and it seems the pictures are a bit blurry. Sorry about that, not sure what happened there.

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## hlaine.larkin

wow.

end comment.


----------



## Blueberrypop

you sir are my hero... I don't even play orks but hell if I'm not jealous. +rep man.


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks!

Well, here it is! This thing gives 'ramshackle' a whole new meaning...









Where is your God-Emperor now??? Muahaha! 



























Another ork in another spotless white uniform. I wonder where they get all those, I'm sure they don't stay so bright for very long, and I'm even more sure they don't wash them...

Here's another size comparison with my Baneblade. Apparently, the 'Baneblade standard' is what decides if something is big or not.



















And yes, the deffspinna actually spins. Crazy. 

I have no idea where my orks will go from here though. I'm thinking of making the 'Ghazkhull's Bully Boyz' formation (free Rok 'em boys! strategic asset in apocalypse? Yes please!), but I'm not sure when I'll get around to that. I'm running out of shelf space already...

As always, C&C are appreciated!


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

OMG< one of thee most awesome things i have ever seen a mek boy cook up :shok:. LOLZ You sir have no bounds to your creativity or you simply get drunk and high and decide to make epicness in physical terms. lol :biggrin: 

But dammed if that isnt the craziest thing ever! GOOD JOB!!! xD


----------



## Khorne's Fist

That is the single coolest piece of Orkiness I have ever seen. It even beats Redork's looted carnifex. The paint job aint half bad either.:victory:


----------



## vulcan666

WTF?!? That is amazing!


----------



## TheKingElessar

What. the. fuck. That is insane...+Rep once again for the brilliance of this konvershun work.


----------



## Lord_Murdock

lol thanks everyone!

First off, I added a gunner to the Supa-Kannon on my battlefortress. The Rhino chassis looked real empty, so this fixes things.










He rotates with the gun. I don't think I've ever added more moving parts to a model than I did on this one... 

Anyway, the other thing I wanted to announce was that I am adding a deffrolla to the Skullhamma. Any ideas on how I should make it? I was thinking of maybe doing something with the Stompa chainsaw, or something similar, but other ideas are always welcome.

C&C are appreciated!


----------



## connor

lols XD that loota holding up the earthshakers in for a wild time!


----------



## Grins1878

Keep up all this mate, they're simply amazing! haha! I love them!


----------



## wingazzwarlord

AAAAAwwwwsome!!!!!!


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

the battlefortress is awsome te pure bodget and thatll do nature of it makes me smile. :shok: where do you get all the money for these tanks the cost must be rediculous.
loved this thread if i had rep i would give you some.


----------



## Pazzzmck

Looking realy good, love the wagon!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks!

Well, I was bored the other day, so I decided to make a deffrolla for the skullhamma. This one is a little more heavy-duty than the other ones I've made, but that's to be expected for a super heavy tank! Also, I think this is my first true "roller" deffrolla.



















And here it is painted and attached to the tank. Sorry, the glue was still drying so I couldn't take it off the floor:



















The roller is a little heavy though, so I'll have to see if it even stays on. Otherwise, I'll just have to add more hydraulics and electrical tape to keep it together!

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Red Corsairs

That tank is mad, ork mad though so that's a compliment! Good job on the orky modifications! Have some rep, you deserve it.


----------



## Minizke1

I have no words.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

I like it but feel it needs more reinforcement, possibly on the outside of the tracks to the outside edge of the roller frame. In the bottom picture there is a piece of plastic laying almost exactly where i mean. I can just imagine the whole roller assembly twisting and shearing off if it hits something large towards one end. 

it should help strengthen the structure as well.


----------



## Hellados

So I just went through your whole log and I hope you don't mind (as I have done it already) but I am planning on stealing 90% of your ideas as they are AMAZING 

I mean really really amazingly epicyorkiness!!!!!

Mine are so bland in comparison


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

+rep. +rep indeed...


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks everyone!

I reinforced the deffrolla. A couple more pistons on the sides fixed it nicely.










Now, THAT's a tank!

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Shady ed

Were is the ork fighter you promised? I just read through the whole thread and was getting more and more excited at each new page with the possibility of seeing it and now I am dissapoint! But you have an awesome ork force.


----------



## Yria&Ogyon

great conversions here mate. Have some +rep from us!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks!

Yeah, that ork fighta was going to happen, but then took a back seat to some of my other projects. I'd certainly like to make it sometime though, maybe during the summer when I have more time and money. This will be pricey, I'm envisioning it as a tri-plane with a Leman Russ Body (Da Green Baron).

So ya... we'll see.


----------



## CLT40k

Nice conversion work + rep


----------



## Shady ed

Lord_Murdock said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah, that ork fighta was going to happen, but then took a back seat to some of my other projects. I'd certainly like to make it sometime though, maybe during the summer when I have more time and money. This will be pricey, I'm envisioning it as a tri-plane with a Leman Russ Body (Da Green Baron).
> 
> So ya... we'll see.


 
Yeah that sounds pretty cool. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## dirty-dog-

i like the idea that the deffrolla just looks like an oversized fuel drum, very nice, and nice use of the welding technique


----------



## TheReverend

I just spent an hour reading through this thread and man, it is awesome! Those tanks are just plain crazy, you've done some really cool and wacky things and it all works too! 

+rep

Rev


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

SICK!!! THat is one badass looking Ork tank my man! Well done! That death rolla is fantastic, it just gives that tank that extra Ummph, well worth some Rep from me!

Rep inbound,

Regards,
DoE


----------



## 777swappamag777

To you sir i ate my hat and got rid of it when i shat my pants.


----------



## Fallen

*requires MOAR*


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Woot, my ork thread is back on the front page too!

Well, you will all be pleased to know that I actually have plans for Da Deffwingz! In the near future I will be building a flying Leman Russ with at least 2 sets of wings called "Da Green Baron." I might even make some stormboyz or something to go with it. Stay tuned!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Well, now that Heresy's back online, it's time to post this! Yes, I have completed another marvel of orky "enjineering!" I've been promising to make this for a while, but here it is; Da Green Baron!

From the front:









From the side:









And with its upper layer of wings attached:









I've finished painting it too, but those pictures will have to wait until tomorrow. Hey, I've gotta build suspense somehow!

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Chaosftw

That is a monstrosity!! I dont know how you would get that on the table to actually play with it... It looks cool and quite intimidating but as far as trying to paint and play with it I foresee a lot of headaches.

Whats next on the table?

Chaosftw


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

I like how for Ork flyers lift/weight ratios are not even a consideration. :grin:

I have to ask though, what is it? What are you going to field/fly it as? Dakkajet?


----------



## Lord_Murdock

How will I get it on the table? ...In all likelihood I just won't... I can't think of any way to carry it around without breaking it. I might think of something though, if I really really want to use it in battle some day (which I do).

To answer your question, yes, it is a Dakkajet. 3 twin-linked supa-shootas and the fighter ace upgrade. After all, he is the Green Baron!

Here are the completed pictures:

Front:









Left side (Note the eagle-wing paintjob on the Valkyrie wing):









Right side/back (This Valkyrie wing has a desert camo scheme):









Close-up of the front (Dem wheels):









And a size comparison with a Vendetta:









Physics? What's a "fizziks?"

Now that this is done, I think I'll beef up my Fast Attack section a little more by adding some Deffkoptas. I bought three of the Black Reach ones because I needed a couple propellers for the Green Baron, so now I have a bunch of propellerless Deffkoptas sitting around. Since I hate letting perfectly good ork technology go to waste, I bought an Eldar Jetbike and a Tau Piranha to, um, "improve" with it. Ah, orks, how I've missed working with you...

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Alright, I've built my three "Deffkoptas." Here's a photo:










Looks like the Deffwingz have finally expanded into Eldar space; for the first time ever, they have looted Eldar technology!

I'm about halfway finished painting them now, so finished pictures should be up within the week.

C&C are appreciated!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Here they are; a small "skwadron" of 'koptas!










Looted Piranha:









Looted Eldar Jetbike:









And a plain 'ol Deffkopta with a couple aquilas on it:









Hey, at least _one_ of them had to be a regular Deffkopta!

And with that, all of my current ork projects are done. Hm... what now? I suppose I still have a squad and a bit of guardsmen to paint, maybe I'll do that.

Actually, what I really want to do is finally get started on my Roman Space Marines. I guess we'll see.

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## King Diablo

Boss Conversions man! Next I want to see a star wars pod-racer esque jet bike conversion.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

I love the conversions. Is it possible to get other views (side, back, etc.)?


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Dicrel Seijin said:


> I love the conversions. Is it possible to get other views (side, back, etc.)?


Oh yes, of course! Which model(s)? Which side?


----------



## Battman

These guys look really good well done. Need to get this good for my orks they need to look this good to make up for my fails at playing


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Ah... good to see this back on the front page of the Project Log section!

I'll admit, I haven't done nearly as much with my Warhammer stuff as I would have liked to in the past couple months. Between school and other stuff, I just haven't had the time. But, school will only be another month and a half, so then I will start working on stuff again!

So, the question is, what should I do? I'm looking for ideas here. I was thinking of making another Kustom Stompa at some point. You know how the "Belly Kannon" is supposed to fire shells the size of Rhinos? Well... how about one that actually fires entire Rhinos? Filled with explosives? Yep, that's my idea for my next project. Of course, if anyone thinks they have a better idea (for either my orks or my guardsmen), I'm open to suggestions.

And, of course, C&C on anything I've already done for any of my armies are always appreciated!

Hm, maybe one day I'll get started on my Roman Space Marines too...


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Hey everyone, I'm back to working on my orks! I have been starting to play a few games now, about once a week, and unfortunately my armies (which were built on 5th edition rules) don't seem to stack up too well. So, the logical conclusion was to look at what wasn't working well and then fix it.

My little squads of 12 orks tend to get eaten up by shooting and in close combat, and their trukk transports crumple like paper. Overwatch is annoying too. That being said, battlewagons seem to be very difficult to kill. That led me to the conclusion that I need another battlewagon and a larger squad to go in it, possibly a squad that actually gets an armour save against most things.

Thus, I present to you, the first half of my 20-ork 'Ard Boyz squad!










Orks look really cool with Space Marine shoulder pads! I'll take more pictures when the entire squad is done and based, and when I get around to making yet another battlewagon. Welcome to the 6th edition, orks!

What do you think? C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## cain the betrayer

Looking good like always, Maybe you could put some things like loose bolters or helmets on the bases to enrich them?


----------



## Lord_Murdock

True, I could do that. Like I said, the bases aren't done yet. I want to wait until I have the entire squad completed. Actually, although you can't really see it, the nob in charge of the 'Ard Boyz uses an Ultramarines boltgun and has an Imperial Fists helmet attached to his belt. I'll take a better picture next time! 

Tomorrow I will get the other 10 orks, and I just ordered the bitz I need for their battlewagon and their shoulder pads on eBay. The battlewagon will be based on two Leman Russes and a Rhino welded into a triangle formation (with a deff rolla, of course), so we will see how that turns out. I'm really looking forward to using these guys in a game one day soon!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Finished those last 10 'Ard Boyz today. Here they are:










And a couple close-ups:




























With that, Da Mareen Boyz squad is complete! I haven't gotten any of the bitz I need for the Battlewagon yet, but that will probably be done by September.

As always, C&C are appreciated!


----------



## King Diablo

Looking forward to that battlewagon heavy list, and the new model! Your conversions are definitely getting better over time


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks!

Well, I've finished building the battlewagon and I just primed it, so it should be painted sometime soon. Here are a few pics:




























There's a tank commander too, but I didn't take any pics of him. Just another ork in a green-stuff uniform with fancy shoulder pads.

These battlewagons are just getting bigger and bigger, someone stop me! Mind you, this one is mostly just open space. Actually, the looted Rhino at the front looked really cool on its own, it was almost a shame to attach it to the Leman Russes! Almost.

Anyway, I should have this done by next wednesday, when I hope to use it in a game. C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Haskanael

I love the fact that its still ongoing,... unlike mine..... I love the orks! keep it up and keep it coming as long as its affordable


----------



## Jacobite

Is that a fricking periscope on the sponsun?


----------



## Lemmy1916

Very sweet log! i am sincerely amazed at how you kit bash and convert your vehicles. Somehow makes me think of a mix between mad max and waterworld. I really like the 'ard boys champion as well, clever use of a space marines pauldron. It perfectly suits orkish anatomy and size.

+ rep


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks everyone! lol yes, that is a periscope on the sponson. The poor grot that's forced to operate that thing has to be able to see what he's shooting at somehow!

Well, I finished painting the other day. Here it is!


















^Extra armor plates nailed on. Because AV14.


















^From Gorkamorka rules: This tank has a transport capacity of 10 (the number of models it can physically hold). Maybe more, if you start stacking them on top.

Well, that's that. Another squad of orks, another tank to hold them. My plan is still to eventually get an Armorcast Reaver Titan for my vostroyans, so I think that will be my next project.

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

The necropost is too real.

Just thought I'd share this, since it's kinda cool. I've made a new arm attachment for the Stompalith! It's a Lifta-Droppa gun made out of a Necron Doomsday Cannon.




























Of course, I made it completely interchangable with the old chainsword arm:



















This was all done with a bunch of magnets and a couple metal washers. Now it can be a Big Mek Stompa (which fits the theme of my army a bit better), or just a regular one.

Other than that, I have mostly just been working on a Necron army for a friend (that's where the spare cannon came from). So, my guard and ork project logs may still sit for a while yet...

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Haskanael

oh that looks nasty o-o in a good way. awesome job, and fun with magnets!


----------



## Jacobite

Nice use of magnets and I love that jaw! Best stompa I have seen so far, doesn't look so much like a fatty in a moo moo like the GW kit.


----------



## The_One

Thanks for bringing this back to the front page. Just went through all 19 and there was much inspiration to expand on my customization in my future Orks! +Rep


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks everyone!

Well I ran out of primer the other day, so I couldn't prime the two Monoliths I have to paint (ugh). That means... Orks!

Here are some more lootas I've fashioned out of random stuff:










And a couple close-ups:



















And a group shot of all 20 of my Lootas:










If the rumours are true, Lootas are becoming Heavy Support. Whyyyyyyyyyyyy?????? That makes me sad. They halve the points cost of looted wagons, and immediately rain on my parade by making lootas compete with them for my heavy slots? Ugh. And what about spare battlewagons? Wow... I'm an ork player who is more concerned with his tanks than his troops. How odd.

Oh well. I'll figure something out.

I'm getting another old metal meganob in the mail at some point, so he will be the leader of the second squad if I ever need two squads of three. I also want to make a Morkanaught out of a Knight Titan at some point. that will be my next sizable ork project.

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## neferhet

that earthshaker cannon-wieling loota is just :shok:
you are mad!! i like it!!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Hah, yes that earthshaker loota always gets lots of attention! 

Anyway, here's another Meganob:



















This one is another squad leader, in case I want to run two squads of three.










I have a pack of stormboyz I haven't assembled yet, so maybe they will be my next ork project. Or maybe not. Who knows?

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Howdy everyone, I'm still alive! My armies are both so... I dunno... "established" at this point that it's hard to think of things to add. That being said, I have a couple small additions here today, as well as news of a larger addition in the future.

First, there's this guy. The old metal bosspole nob. I think this was a limited edition model too, but I'm not sure. I got him a number of years ago, built and primed him, then forgot about him. Now he can finally be complete!



















Then, there's this guy: a new Warboss. He's pretty bare-bones as far as upgrades go, with just 'Eavy Armour, an 'Uge Choppa, and a twin-linked Shoota. But hey, I used him for the first time in a small 1000 point game, and he did quite well, so I guess he has his place.



















Yes, I greenstuffed that whole greatcoat on him. I got him on eBay a little while ago for a good price, so I just had to give him new life! He actually came with that little hat on his head, I guess he was originally a Deathskull or something. At first I wanted to replace it with a bigger one to match his rank, but as I added more greenstuff and made him look more imposing and bulky, I decided that his teeny hat was just too funny to remove! I call him Air Kommodore von Hindenbork, lord of my ork fast attack section.

Which leads into the larger thing I'm adding to the army shortly. Obviously, Hindenbork requires his namesake airship. So, I'm working on a Zeppelin that will count as an ork bomber. Somehow I'm making it out of a Stormraven. I'm literally making it up as I go along though (as I do with all my ork tanks, in true ork fashion), so I don't really know what the final product will look like. Hopefully I will have it built within the week.

That's it for now. C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Hey everyone!

First of all, I have finished Kommodore Hindenbork. Here he is:



















A nice white uniform, a little worn around the edges, to match those found on many of my other tank kommanders. His is significantly fancier though.

Now, progress on his blimp has been progressing a little more slowly than I had planned. I have finally gotten the body looking complete though, so I can show you some pictures of that.



















There is a grot sitting in the pilot's seat, and there will also be an ork inside with another bomb. The balloon will sit on top, with the back end supported by the Stormraven's tail, and those two... things... on top of the engines supporting the middle. Unfortunately, I used the wrong kind of glue on the balloon, so all the little things I put on it keep falling off. It's made out of some dryer tube and a 2L pop bottle cut in half and put on either end, if you want to envision it. Lots of plasticard too, and extra engine bits and parts. It should be pretty cool when it's done.

Anyway, that's what I've been up to recently. C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Hello everyone, it's been a while. A long while. Sorry, but I just don't have the kind of time to work on my projects as I used to. 

That being said though, I do try to make time wherever I can. And even though it took much longer than anticipated, my ork blimp is finally finished! It was a rather large project. Maybe not quite the scale of the Stompalith, but still a pretty massive undertaking. I'm pretty happy with it though. Like just about all of my ork kreations, I was literally making things up as I went along. Pieces seemed to fit together here and there, so that's how it was done until the end product was achieved. I hope you like it!










There it is. It didn't fit on the chair I usually use to take pictures on, so I had to move it to the floor!










Some mesh to hold the balloon in place. It isn't attached, I don't think I'd be able to take it anywhere if it were!










A bit of patchwork on the other side. Floral print, very trendy.










The back.










Large Deffwingz iconography painted on to the front in red. And a poor, captive Tau drone. My camera's flash makes this look a lot shinier than it is.










The pilot.










The crew. If you bend the walls just right, you can take the roof off and see inside! I went all out here.










And a bit of a closeup on the body. Note the crashed Chimera on the base! I don't know where that came from. I must have used the front (and only the front) of a Chimera for something at some point. The things I find on my workbench.

And with that, my last ork project is completed. I have no others thought up at the moment. That's not to say there won't ever be any more, but... for now it feels good to be done. I guess this is an ork Bomma if I were to put rules to it, but it doesn't look like it should be able to move that quickly. Whatever, it's orks!

Looking back at my old posts here... The first one is from 2009! It's come a long way. From Rhinos and lootas to this.

Comments and critiques are always appreciated! Let me know what you think!


----------



## Medic Marine

I love it! 
Ork players some of the most creative minds around for modelling.


----------



## Loli

I've always had a soft spot for Airships, and l like the idea of Orks fashioning one from a SM flyer. And the mesh netting on the top is a great touch.


----------

